# T5 reflector



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

T-5 reflectors. I have seen the Tek and the Icecap and are over 20 bucks each and since I will be needing 4 I am looking at 100 bucks for 4 reflectors. I am interested in a cheaper place to get high quality t-5 reflectors since this is the main reason why I would use t-5 anyways. If this is the cheapest price for these reflectors I guess I will just pay it but It seems expensive to me. I should mention this is a 48 in long tank. 

I am also pondering a DIY reflector that would obviously be no where as efficient but might be able to give me sufficient growth in a 60 gallon.


----------



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

Well I am making my own DIY reflectors here for T5 lamps from polished grade stainless steel which I polish to a complete mirror finish using a special buffering "brush" that goes to a drill that rotates at around 1500 rpm. Polishing is achieved by using 2 grades of polishing paste the one finer than the other, I have constructed some jigs to bend the 0.5 mm stainless steel plates into proper shape (I am constructing 2 really special hoods with HO T5 Osram lamps, dimable ballasts and dimmers that are programmed by software through the USB, absolute control of light ).


----------



## RuslanJamil (Oct 30, 2005)

Freemann, are you using dimmable ballasts made by Osram? Are you using the DALI interface or 0-10V control?


----------



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

Dimable ballasts made by Osram, (by the way Osram is not producing 2x80w dimmable ballasts although this are stated as available in it's site) 0-10 V analog dimming.
Dali is quite new and realization of control (dimming) goes quite high price wise.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Those are the only two commercially available T5 reflectors that are available that I know of. The other option is to try what Freeman is doing and make your own out of reflective aluminum.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Ok thats what I figured. I am not very handy when it comes to shaping metal even thin metal I think I will stick with something simpler. I hope your lighting project works out. I think it would be really cool to have that much control over your lighting.


----------



## cousin it2 (Mar 20, 2004)

If you can source them D+D make a really good reflector for T5 lights it is a W shaped reflector to help prevent the light being reflected through the tube , I have been using them for 3-4 years now and they work really well.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

What is D+D? Is this a UK company? I think I will try something DIY since the price is much more reasonable. I think I will try it without the reflectors and if it doesnt seem bright enough then I will go for the reflectors.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Just thought I would update this thread and say I ended up buying a used Tek 4-54w fixture instead of going through all the trouble with DIY and making my own hood. I hope it arrives safe and sound. Thanks for all of the advice though it definetly helped in my decision.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

When I priced everything out, I decided to just buy the Teklights. THe price for the reflectors/caps/ballasts was almost the price of the whole unit.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Yah I added it up too and it was only slightly cheaper, but since I go it used with the legs it only cost me 200 shipped. Its also only 3 months old with the legs. What tek fixture are you using and over what tank. How do you like it. What bulbs are you using mine comes with 2 6500k and 2 10000k ge and current bulbs so I am set right now I am just curious what you use.


----------

